# Macht es noch Sinn heute einen 22 Zoll 16:10 mit 1680x1050 Monitor zu kaufen?



## Jack159 (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

Da mein aktueller TFT (22 Zoll, 16:10, 1680x1050) defekt ist, muss ein neuer her. Zur Auswahl stehen:
- 22 Zoll, 16:10, 1680x1050 (Also wie mein momentaner)
- 24 Zoll, 16:9, 1920x1080

Mein System:
2500k
560ti
8GB Ram

Der Monitor wäre nur fürs Spielen und normalen Desktopbetrieb (Surfen) gedacht. Filme gucke ich darauf keine!
Was gegen den 1920x1080er spricht, wären die ca. 5 FPS Verlust in Spielen gegenüber dem 1680x1050. Ich frag mich da, was sinnvoller wäre. Full HD, dafür 5FPS weniger und vll eine Grafikeinstellung niedriger stellen oder eben nur HD-Ready, dafür aber 5FPS mehr in etwas besseren Spieleeinstellungen.
Würde man den Bildunterschied zwischen diesen beiden Monitoren denn wirklich sehen? Ist Full HD wirklich SO viel schärfer?

Battlefield 3 läuft bei mir z.b. grad auf höchsten Einstelllungen mit mind. 30FPS. Käme der 1920x1080er ins Haus, müsste ich z.b. Kantenglättung reduzieren...
Wäre ja ok, wenn denn dann aber auch ein sichtbar besseres Bild gegenüber dem 1680x1050 garantiert wäre?! 

Andererseits, gibts denn überhaupt aktuell 1680x105er Monitore, mit der Technik (LED usw) von aktuellen 1920x1080er Monitoren?

Was würdet ihr mir raten?
Kann mich da grad absolut noch nicht entscheiden


----------



## Pixy (2. Dezember 2011)

In meinen Augen macht es keinen Sinn mehr.

Es sei denn, man möchte Hauptsächlich damit Arbeiten und damit meine ich wirklich zu 90%.
In Sachen Games ist ein 16:9 doch das bessere.

Ich habe beide Möglichkeiten hier und auch getestet. Beim 16:10 wird einfach nur reingezommt, dadurch fehlt links und rechts was.
Also in Sachen Gaming, würde ich immer einen 16:9 bevorzugen, da auch in Strategiespielen vielmehr zu sehen ist.



> Battlefield 3 läuft bei mir z.b. grad auf höchsten Einstelllungen mit  mind. 30FPS. Käme der 1920x1080er ins Haus, müsste ich z.b.  Kantenglättung reduzieren...


Das ist so minimal, dass ich selbst mit meinem Oldtimer in Spielen nix verändern musste und teilweise die gleiche FPS Zahl wie vorher hatte.

Es könnte daran liegen, dass die Games für Full HD optimiert sind, keine Ahnung, fakt ist, es laufen Spiele gleich gut wie vorher auch.


----------



## derP4computer (2. Dezember 2011)

> Macht es noch Sinn heute einen 22 Zoll 16:10 mit 1680x1050 Monitor zu kaufen?


Ich habe meinen Samsung SyncMaster 2253BW damals für 50€ bekommen, da habe ich nicht lange überlegt.
Will damit sagen, es kommt auf den Preis an und oder was es dir wert ist.


----------



## Firefighter45 (2. Dezember 2011)

Was willst du bei deinem Starken System mit einem 22“ Monitor?


----------



## derball2008 (3. Dezember 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Samsung SyncMaster 2253BW damals für 50€ bekommen, da habe ich nicht lange überlegt.
> Will damit sagen, es kommt auf den Preis an und oder was es dir wert ist.


 
 Wo bekommt man sowas für 50€ her bitte?


----------



## Crosser (3. Dezember 2011)

Nimm einen 24er. Bei deinem System würde ich auch nicht den Kompromiss eines kleinen 22er machen.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Dezember 2011)

@ TE

Die Grafikkarte ist hier der Falschenhals. Dein restliches System ist doch sonst echt gut. 

Zu Battlefield 3:

Hier ist es wichtig die neuesten Treiber drauf zu haben. Nvidia optimiert die Treiber immer weiter. 
Ich zum Beispiel kann Battlefield 3 auf meiner alten AMD HD5870 @ Ultra zocken. Auf Full-HD versteht sich. 


Daher nimm dir einen 24" Monitor. Der Monitor überlebt so manche PC-Generation. Außerdem ist die zusätzliche Bildfläche durchaus nützlich. 

Je nach Kapital empfehlenswert:
BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------

